Ask HN: What are the best Machine Learning MOOCs in 2017? - hackernewsacct
======
mindcrime
Well, I haven't taken all of them, so I can't give you a direct comparison.
But I am pretty sure Andrew Ng's Coursera one still holds up. I'm doing the
Geoffrey Hinton one on Neural Networks now and it's been good. I've also been
working through the Udacity ML course and there's some good stuff in there
(lots of sci-kit learn stuff, so if you're especially interested in that, it's
definitely good).

And not "Machine Learning" per-se, but related, there's a series on Coursera,
from Duke, on "Probability and Statistics with R" that I've been going
through. I'm on the Bayesian Statistics module now and I've learnt a ton from
this sequence.

